# Introducing the Ikazuchi 135mm Wa-Petty



## JBroida (Jul 31, 2017)

Introducing the Ikazuchi 135mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Wa-Petty... because it is measured from heel to tip, this is the same size as most 150mm wa-petties from Sakai. This series is crazy thin, sharpens easily, and has very good edge retention. They are finally up on our site here: https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/ikazuchi-135mm-stainless-clad-blue-super-wa-petty ... check 'em out. They look pretty sweet when the patina sets in... you get a beautiful contrast between the stainless and dark edge. $130


----------



## valgard (Jul 31, 2017)

looks great, it should look even better after some use.


----------



## sharptools (Jul 31, 2017)

Jon, I realized what a good job you are doing at getting new cool products when I feel like you're actively working to prevent me from saving up for that other knife I want to get from you.


----------



## daveb (Jul 31, 2017)

So many knives, so little time.


----------

